

MackerNews: The Hacker News Client for Mac - jonmarkgo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mackernews-hacker-news-client/id946730699?mt=12

======
walt74
Lost in Translation: "Macker" in german means "Dumb Bro", which would be quite
the opposite of a HackerNewsClient… ;)

